# Lingenfelter Magnacharger Package Vs GEN TT Twin Turbo Package



## BMWkilla17 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey. 
My name is Josh, i just recently purchased a 2005 GTO the LS2. I need advice form someone who is familiar with both the Lingenfelter Magnacharger and the GEN TT products. I want to choose between those two additions but i cant make my mind up. Im Lookin to spend 15 Grand in engine mods and Wheels and Tires. If Someone could get me on the right track with what is best for LS2's that would be great thanks
Josh


----------



## BMWkilla17 (Aug 16, 2007)

This car will be Everyday/Street Race Car


----------



## talspa (Aug 2, 2007)

If it was me I would go with the Gen TT over the Maggie setup.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

talspa said:


> If it was me I would go with the Gen TT over the Maggie setup.


i would go with twin turbo over a blower too. i don't like the sound of the blower although it would give you low end torque addition.or you could go a custom route. that's the way i'm going.


----------



## talspa (Aug 2, 2007)

I like the sound of the blower cars, and have wanted a supercharged car since I was a kid. That's why I went Procharger this time turbo's next time.


----------



## mopar75110 (Jul 14, 2007)

I own a small auto-detail business and frequently pick up a '99 Vette with a Magnacharger on it. It sounds and runs exactly like I want my Goat to sound and run. Awesome ride!!


----------



## BMWkilla17 (Aug 16, 2007)

So you say even with the legendary Lingenfelter Package still go with the twin-turbo setup?

Thanks for your feedback
Josh


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

BMWkilla17 said:


> So you say even with the legendary Lingenfelter Package still go with the twin-turbo setup?
> 
> Thanks for your feedback
> Josh


unfortunately you're just buying a name. i'd say go with whatever makes you happy. i wouldn't mind a lingenfelter c-5 though nor a callaway vette. but it's all a name.


----------



## talspa (Aug 2, 2007)

It is still just a maggi goat. tt ftw!!!


----------



## BMWkilla17 (Aug 16, 2007)

What have you seen/heard about A Lingenfelter Goat? Quarter Times would be great. I'm really considering taking my GTO up to Lingenfelter and putting there whole package into the new goat.

Thanks, 
Josh


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

BMWkilla17 said:


> What have you seen/heard about A Lingenfelter Goat? Quarter Times would be great. I'm really considering taking my GTO up to Lingenfelter and putting there whole package into the new goat.
> 
> Thanks,
> Josh


i think there's a post by redbeard that gives a link to lingenfelter's goat package. i think it was something like 23k for 685 hp(which may not even be to the rearwheels) you get some body kits pieces too. now here's why i'm saying you're paying for a name. a local(2 hours away) race shop will be doing the twin turbos for me and i'll be putting down 650 to the ground all for around 15k. true it's no bodykit parts but i don't think/feel like bodykit parts would be worth that,(to me at least). 8k in body kit parts? for another 8k i could put about 850 to the ground easily. the 15k will be the turbos and halfshafts and driveshaft install. it's your money, i'm not going to talk you out of spending it the way you see fit. what's the resale value of the lingenfelter gto?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The Lingenfelter base package is $7895, 560hp/500tq at the crank. 

http://www.lingenfelter.com/ls2gtoscic.htm. 

With the increased price of the Maggie, that price is not too bad.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=12822
this is the package i was thinking about. the revenge gto. JL signature edition but 530 hp?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> The Lingenfelter base package is $7895, 560hp/500tq at the crank.
> 
> http://www.lingenfelter.com/ls2gtoscic.htm.
> 
> With the increased price of the Maggie, that price is not too bad.


:agree Expecially when you get professonal installation, dyno tune, and warranty.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Does the warranty cover just the new parts or the engine too? If the engine is covered, it would be a great way to hot rod the car and extend the original warranty. Has anyone on the forum done it?


----------



## BMWkilla17 (Aug 16, 2007)

koman said:


> i think there's a post by redbeard that gives a link to lingenfelter's goat package. i think it was something like 23k for 685 hp(which may not even be to the rearwheels) you get some body kits pieces too. now here's why i'm saying you're paying for a name. a local(2 hours away) race shop will be doing the twin turbos for me and i'll be putting down 650 to the ground all for around 15k. true it's no bodykit parts but i don't think/feel like bodykit parts would be worth that,(to me at least). 8k in body kit parts? for another 8k i could put about 850 to the ground easily. the 15k will be the turbos and halfshafts and driveshaft install. it's your money, i'm not going to talk you out of spending it the way you see fit. what's the resale value of the lingenfelter gto?



I know if i went to Lingenfelter they not only would do engine mods but exterior mods as well. But my question is would it be any less money if i just got the Maggie and looked around for another bodykit? Or is the package the way to go?


----------



## BMWkilla17 (Aug 16, 2007)

hey Gotagot where in Columbia do u live? I live in Irmo really close to downtown Columbia. Ha when i get my gto finished we need to line em up haha.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I live in Wildewood (northeast area) but my office is downtown. I appreciate my GTO too much to race it but I'd sure enjoy seeing yours. Brien


----------



## BMWkilla17 (Aug 16, 2007)

Gotagoat said:


> I live in Wildewood (northeast area) but my office is downtown. I appreciate my GTO too much to race it but I'd sure enjoy seeing yours. Brien


Haha wow i know exactly where that is, that is were all the moneymakers live haha. I cant say anything i live on lake Murray. Yea when i get it finished i will bring it down


----------



## adearmas2 (Jan 2, 2006)

With 15K you have enough money for any project. Big question is what are your preferences. Form everyday instant monster power get your engine forged and instal a Magnacharger 122HH (since you have an LS2), add a blower cam, Meth injection and a custom tune from no one else but Jeff Creech from North Carolina: http://www.carolinaautomasters.com/

For a mind blowing expereince have Jeff install an APS Twin Turbo system with supporting mods like the APS fuel delivery system.

To reap your gains get at least some better rear suspension, like Pedders, also available at Jeff's shop.

Give him a call and talk things over with him. He would be a better choice for advice.


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

It sounds to me like like you want the Lingenfelter and if that is the case, you might as well go ahead and get it so you won't have any regrets.


----------



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

*maggie or turbo*

I own a 06 6spd gto, installed a Magnacharger kit myself about 5 months ago. The kit went on with ease and has worked flawlessly. I have also had the car dynotuned(479 rear wheel hp, 490 rear wheel torque, this was on a 85+ degree day). Keep in mind that the car is still stock besides the supercharger. It is also running the 6psi pulley the kit comes with. I have owned many other cars and modded them, from a turbo 96 eagle talon to a heads/cam/nitrous ls1 02 ws6 trans am. This car is deffinetly the mosy fun to drive, it makes over 450ftlbs of torque from about 2500rpm all the was to 5500rpm. I also go to the track quite a bit, I haven't had the gto there since the maggie install, the car went [email protected] before, I would expect about 11.8 around 117-119 now. If you have anymore questions feel free to pm me.


----------

